# Need advice on rims, 66 GTO



## kremor (Dec 28, 2012)

So I'm redoing a 1966 GTO on a budget. The car has been sitting for 10 years so it definitely needs new tires, but I was also considering new rims. Right now it has Rally I rims, which I am not a fan off.

I found these, and seem like a pretty good deal. Was wondering if anyone is using this type of rim, and do these just look horrible on a 66. Any advice would be appreciated.

14 Inch Wheels/14 Inch Rims Silver Finish Special Buy Wheels Sendel S20 Machined Ppt By Special Buy Wheels for your 1966 PONTIAC GTO - Starting from $92.00 with Free Shipping and Free Warranty - Buy Wheels and Rims Online from Performance Plus Wheel


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, to me, those look horrible on a '66. Very 1980's. (But I like rally ones!). Can't go wrong with American racing Torque Thrusts, or Cragars.....Cragar even has a new, Hurst wheel look alike that looks totally cool, IMO. And my personal taste runs to 14" and 15" wheels.....I remember the original look and still like it: lots of _rubber_ in the wheel wells, not rim bling. The large diameter ghetto/thug wheels belong on the 4-door donked out Impalas driven by drug dealers.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

I have those on mine. I belive they are American Racing Outlaw or Outlaw II. I think they look all right but a litle dated. I remember them from my high school days about 20 years ago.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

been eyeing these for the resto mod look

US Mag Pontiac GM Buick Style Rally "Bandit" 17x8 Machined Black Hotrod Wheel | eBay

but like said all the 5 spokes look right at home on the 66'


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, I used the expression 'horrible" because it was given to me by kremor. The thing is, nostalgia differs for each of us. For me, my "day two" experience with GTO's was 35+ years ago, and I ran Ansen slots on my first goat....and it was jacked up with air shocks to clear the huge bias ply tires. Looking back, _that_ was horrible. But still, I have a warm spot in my heart for '70's stuff on these cars. When I got my '65 GTO in 1982, I was going to tub it, paint it black, put a blown 455 in it, and run Centerline wheels all the way around. Glad I didn't do that.....I still have the car. The '80's look isn't really horrible, especially if the '80's were your own "day two" years. Go with the wheels YOU like. It's your car!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Go with the ones you like, we all like different things. Part of what makes looking at new cars fun.. Will say back in the day on the 1st GTO I owned which was a 66. I loved the Rally I's on it. Only GTO I never took the oriiginal wheels off of. The color of the GTO was Platinum Poly. So the wheels matched will..


----------



## kremor (Dec 28, 2012)

Now that I actually see that type of wheel on a 66, don't think their for me, still look great, but not what I'm after. Think I'll stick with the Rally I's and and save for something else, those bandits would look amazing.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

kremor said:


> Now that I actually see that type of wheel on a 66, don't think their for me, still look great, but not what I'm after. Think I'll stick with the Rally I's and and save for something else, those bandits would look amazing.


I put the 17" Bandits on my '67 GTO. I really like the look of them. I am planning on running these rims most of the time, but I am going to buy a set of reproduction red lines to put on a set original Rallye II's to take to shows, etc.


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

I would really think about running 15's ..the tire choice will be much better and I think they fill the wheel wells much more than 14's .. I have 15 inch rally II's and I'm not happy with them after I went thru the trouble of sand blasting priming buying decals to mask them and paint correctly ..I think my 65 needs some chrome rims as the car needs some flash .... I've had Chevy's, Mopars and Fords with side trim or hood and trunk stripes but my car just sits there ..maybe its just me


----------

